# Would love your support.



## Bexybram

It wasn’t long ago I was on this amazing site day in and day out. Checking for spotting each time I visited the loo and posted about discharge colours and what pain was ok to feel. I have tears in my eyes thinking about who I was back then.
Since having my son my final addition to my family, I have two girls and a boy. After several losses. We as a four are doing well. My partener sadly cheated on my in the final years of our relationship and things got quite messy. 
During that time I needed an escape so I created a site called bestpickeddiets.com to help people find the right diet for them.

It would be amazing if you beautiful people could support my new social media pages and maybe even have a look at my site.
It honestly would mean the world.
Bestpickeddiets.com 
Best picked diets - Facebook 
Best_picked_diets - Instagram 

What diets have you ladies tried so far to shake the baby weight. Fasting and Keto worked so well for me, I am back in those size 8s and 10s.

much love Bexy ❤️


----------



## AmberPi

I do not like diets, because most often they only have a negative impact on health. For several years I tried keto, but it doesn't always work for me. I will definitely look at what you suggested.
What helped me was a balanced diet for calorie deficiency. And you don't need any more super diets.


----------



## Betthoi

AmberPi said:


> I do not like diets, because most often they only have a negative impact on health. For several years I tried keto, but it doesn't always work for me. I will definitely look at what you suggested.
> What helped me was a balanced diet for calorie deficiency. And you don't need any more super diets.

The problem is, for most people, proper nutrition means diet, and diet is always limited in time. Thus, when a person finishes a diet, he begins to eat even worse than he ate before. Proper nutrition should be a way of life


----------

